# Help me get rid of the film in my tank...



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

The cheapest way is to take a soda bottle and push it straight down in the water so that it only sucks off the top layer of water. Do it a few times until the water clears. 

A more effective way is to use a piece of hose connected to the input pipe on your HOB filter and connect the other end to a cup, bottle, whatever..so that when you put it just below the water line, it skims the surface through your HOB filter. Run it until the scum is gone.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19345

better yet, http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=12703
Available on ebay for about 10 bucks shipped, search for "surface skimmer" and you will find a load of them.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I find that film is usually the result of me putting my arm (oils) into the tank. Try rinsing your arm in hot water before you put it in the tank, and see if that helps.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

xmas_one said:


> I find that film is usually the result of me putting my arm (oils) into the tank. Try rinsing your arm in hot water before you put it in the tank, and see if that helps.


I barfed a little... Mine is from a combination of excel, ferts, and food. Mostly the food I feed. I feed frozen food and am entirely too lazy to drain the water out of the cup, I just dump it in. Many flake and pellet foods cause protein film too.


----------



## tug (Mar 22, 2009)

If "This is a protein bio-film, probably triggered by hi organic levels, poor circulation and low CO2 levels." excerpt from Aquarium Algae ID, http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/ I find the Duetto DJ 100 works extremely well as a surface skimmer and it will provide extra circulation and surface agitation. Yea, wash your pits too.

To modify a DJ100 as a surface skimmer, remove all the filter media and place the filter horizontally, http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/6231-DIY-CO2-reactor-surface-skimmer


----------



## breakaway (Jan 21, 2010)

Is it okay to use these 'faux skimmers' in your tanks? At least with a marine setup, the skimmate (protiens, filth, whatever) is filtered out of the water into the collection cup, but with freshwater, it just mixes the scum back into the tank water, is that a good thing?


----------



## tug (Mar 22, 2009)

Good question. IME, 'faux skimmers' clean up the surface of the water, which I do think is important. Most of this surface scum will go away with a well maintained aquarium (avoiding contact with dirty pits) and increased water circulation and surface agitation. Of course floating something like Crystalwort on the surface would probably work too.

The Duetto increases water circulation and surface agitation, mixing surface water with O2 to help break down the film (I think) and any oils/protein go back into the tank eventually to be filtered through the main filter (at least more likely to when the oil no longer sits on the water surface). You can even add a spray bar. The sponge filter can be left in it, but I didn't find it made any difference other then needing to be cleaned more frequently.

The SubCurrent Internal Wet/Dry Filter is bigger then the Duetto and I was not pleased with it. Honestly, I gave it away, I can not remember why. I think it was just too noisy for me.

The aquarium surface skimmer attaches to the intake of a power filter. So, it does run through the filter and add O2, but it is much bigger in reality then in the picture. I also found mine to be finicky and hard to connect, depending on the filter size. At that time I was using an Eheim ECCO Canister 2232. So, what filter it is attached to is a consideration.


----------



## breakaway (Jan 21, 2010)

That still doesn't answer my question :red_mouth My point was, once the bio film / scum is removed from the surface, it's mixed into the water. A conventional filter system has no way to extract oils / other impurities from the water, whereas a protien skimmer does this in a marine system. Is this healthy for the fish?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

In my experience surface skimming filters trap the scum in the filter.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

That's what water changes are for.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

run an airstone at night.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I do not think it matters, remove it or water changes or good pearling, mist etc........it's removed more for aesthetics than due to protein skimmer needs.

So any surface skimmers will address it.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

it happens in every tank, most of methods mentioned before will work, but unless it is too bad (to the point you get a noticable layer of it on your finger/hand) running airstone at night should keep it at bay (with periodic water changes of course).

I normally keep my filter outlet very close to the surface and the current prevents building up a stagnant layer.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

over_stocked said:


> I barfed a little... Mine is from a combination of excel, ferts, and food. Mostly the food I feed. I feed frozen food and am entirely too lazy to drain the water out of the cup, I just dump it in. Many flake and pellet foods cause protein film too.


you have a weak stomach or something?


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

The really old way of dealing with this is to get a roll of cheep paper towels. Drop a sheet on to the film and peel it off. It will actually remove the film, rather than just breaking it up for the filter. Then repeat in the next area you want the film removed from.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

increase surface agitation.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

These work like a charm. 

http://www.marinedepot.com/filters_tom_aquatics_oscar_enterprises_surface_skimmer-ap.html


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Jeff5614 said:


> These work like a charm.
> 
> http://www.marinedepot.com/filters_tom_aquatics_oscar_enterprises_surface_skimmer-ap.html


I use one of those with a maxijet 400. I put it in the tank only when needed.


----------



## heydude819 (Mar 17, 2009)

Cheap paper towels!?!? Man you must be rich! Old newspaper does the trick haha.



DaveK said:


> The really old way of dealing with this is to get a roll of cheep paper towels. Drop a sheet on to the film and peel it off. It will actually remove the film, rather than just breaking it up for the filter. Then repeat in the next area you want the film removed from.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I am sure that water changes and surface agitation help some. I do 50% WC every week with ro/di water and also have a koralia 1 that is pointed pretty much at the surface with quite a bit of rippling at the surface. I still have quite a film on the surface. I also have a floating plant hygrozya (sp.) on the surface and purchased that in hopes of it sucking up the scum. Didn't work

If I run my finger through it it will build on it. Also if I break it up there are actual particles that look like snow that start to swirl in the tank. 

I also clean my filter once a month or so. 

I often wonder if a protein skimmer would be practical on our tanks. Or do they all require a sump. maybe only run it part time. Kinda like a uv sterilizer during GW outbreaks or sickness in the tank???


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

There are protein skimmers that you can hang on the tank. I don't think fresh water is dense enough for a protein skimmer to operate efficiently, though. 

I've wondered how a protein skimmer would work as a co2 reactor, though.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

heydude819 said:


> Cheap paper towels!?!? Man you must be rich! Old newspaper does the trick haha.


Years ago old newspaper worked ok, and I would have recommended it. However, with the switch to water based inks, I no longer recommend it, unless you are talking about unprinted paper.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

justlikeapill said:


> There are protein skimmers that you can hang on the tank. I don't think fresh water is dense enough for a protein skimmer to operate efficiently, though.
> 
> I've wondered how a protein skimmer would work as a co2 reactor, though.


Unless it were extensively modified to behave more or less like a CO2 reactor, a protein skimmer would be a poor choice. A skimmer is designed to mix large amounts of air into the water to create as much foam as possible. One of the side effects of this is that a skimmer can do a very good job of getting CO2 out of the water. 

BTW, in certain cases it is possible to use a skimmer in FW systems. If you have a well stocked goldfish tank, a skimmer can be used to remove a lot of the slime they throw off. I have also used a skimmer to remove glop like "Stress Coat" the "kid at the LFS" pumped into the plastic bag along with the plants.


----------

